# Sooky - 3 year old Cockerpoo - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sooky is a 3 year old Cockerpoo (Cocker Spaniel x Poodle) who will soon be looking for an experienced handler and someone who will agree to work through her problems.

She arrived in rescue today and has been handed to us because the previous owner could not cope with her behaviour. As she matured she became very anxious and snapped out at people, a few times catching them. Because there was a child in the home, the dog could not stay there.
Sooky liked staying with the owners mother though and never showed any aggression to her.
Sooky has never been badly treated. She can be flighty and nervous and we have quickly established that her aggression has stemmed from these nerves.

Sooky will need a quiet home with no children as children playing worries her - in fact anything that she finds 'not normal' she will nervously bark at.

We are only in the early stages of her assessment, but this started as soon as she walked through the door.

She is nervy of being picked up suddenly and definately doesn't like her collar grabbed at, but this normal for flighty dogs.

Sooky prefers not to live with other dogs, but has no reaction to cats or small caged animals. She would suit a quiet environment but somewhere that is firm, but fair with her training. The fact that she never snapped at the previous owners mum (who lived on her own with a quiet routine) shows that she can be happy, but she is looking for a specific home.

She is very clingy and loves to be cuddled, but she is not getting too many cuddles (much to her disgust) as she needs to learn distance away from people as she can get worried being left.

Sooky has been spayed, fully vaccinated, microchipped, wormed and defleaed.

A homecheck will be carried out.

Furry Friends Animal Rescue (Surrey)
Tel: 02084071080/07973569371
Email: [email protected]
Website - www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still waiting for a home


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

why was it given up... didn't the designer dog match the owners new hand bag?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I will share these details on our website, forum and facebook page for you.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I have put her on all 3.

Here she is with her own page on our web : Sooky 3 year old cockapoo Looking for a home. - Cockapoo Owners Club UK


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I have put her on all 3.
> 
> Here she is with her own page on our web : Sooky 3 year old cockapoo Looking for a home. - Cockapoo Owners Club UK


Thank you 

Still looking for a home


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

She is lovely and we would have considered her had she been able to be left for a couple of hours and could live with another dog.

Hope she finds a good home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

